# carry on luggage



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

I need a new piece of wheeled carry on luggage and wanted to see what you guys are using. I will use it for domestic business travel almost exclusively. Budget up to $500. Generally, I will need to pack for three days, i.e. two sport coats, 2-3 pairs of shoes, etc. I kind of like this briggs and riley model because of its handles outside the frame, great warranty and sleek appearance. Any thoughts/recommendations?

Domestic Carry-On Expandable Upright, U122CX, Baseline Collection | Briggs & Riley Official Site


----------



## ctt1760 (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm an unusual traveler in that I always check in my bag and have a very small carry on,
just enough to get work done in case my check bag is delayed. Of the years I've traveled,
I've only get 1 delayed bag AUS-ATL on United, which came the next day. So my carry on
For business travel is my normal office backpack and for pleasure is a large tote (since I
now just carry a tablet). 

Frankly, it is very comfortable travel, and I'd recommend folks try it.

Pre9 11, I don't check in bags if I can, but now I don't find it too much slower in boarding.


----------



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks, ctt. Actually, I often check my bag as well. But, even when I plan to check my bag, I find that my 24" luggage is often too big for a 2-3 day trip. So, I guess I was asking about carry-on _sized _(20-21") luggage more than anything else. thanks


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

The model you are looking at seems like it would work great for you, IMHO. Heard good things about that brand.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Tumi has a nice new carry-on wheeled garment bag in the Alpha series that is in a similar price range. The Sampsonite wheeled Garments are very nice and they have a carry-on sized one at a great price. The Silhouette Sphere I have needs to be checked, but everything arrives in perfect shape.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

I hear the Wal-Mart luggage works great


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Shepperdw said:


> I hear the Wal-Mart luggage works great


When it comes to luggage which can vanish and you use seldom and want to be able to handle roughly, I agree buying inexpensive is wise. 
I bought some decent luggage last year for my brother's wedding and when I travel to New York, but for little trips I have a great throwaway set I never worry about.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I lost a bag once and never got it back. Ever since then, I've gotten a large backpack that fits everything I need for most trips.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## FreddoFrog (Apr 7, 2012)

OP I think you need to learn the art of traveling light. You wear a coat and shoes, why would you need to pack another 2-3 shoes plus another sport coat for only 3 days. Even if you can fit all this in to the space allowed for carry on luggage, it will be squashed to buggery. It will most likely also weigh too much, especially considering you want wheels. 


---------------
Sent from my iFoam


----------



## Chuan Wang (Mar 10, 2014)

check out rimowa, the salsa line works great. the case is light and durable, looks nice too.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Easy and convenient to toss this old embroidered canvas tote bag in the overhead. Flexible, extra compartments on the ends and large enough to easily carry two to three days worth of attire. Obviously you need to know how to "military fold" your sport coats, slacks and shirts for travel. Folded properly and laid flat in the semi-rigid bottom, they travel and wear well. Kept it simple my last few years of work/travel... ;-) 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Astaroth (Jan 4, 2013)

This is the current version of the ones we use from the Samsonite B-Lite series. Ours do an average of just over 1 trip a month and after nearly 2 years still look in excellent condition. By straight exchange rate they should be about $200 for the 55cm version


----------



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

I bought the Briggs & Riley. I've had two prior pieces fail in the past six years, a Travelpro and a Samsonite, so I figured I would step up in class and see how it goes.


----------



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

FreddoFrog said:


> OP I think you need to learn the art of traveling light. You wear a coat and shoes, why would you need to pack another 2-3 shoes plus another sport coat for only 3 days. Even if you can fit all this in to the space allowed for carry on luggage, it will be squashed to buggery. It will most likely also weigh too much, especially considering you want wheels.
> 
> ---------------
> Sent from my iFoam


You've made a number of assumptions, but thanks for the advice anyway.


----------



## watch1234 (Mar 6, 2014)

I've read very good things about B&R (especially about their fantastic warranty) and have had my eye on the U76 (carry-on wheeled garment bag). What makes me hesitate is that the it doesn't make sense to pay for a fantastic warranty on a piece of luggage that will always be with me and (almost) never checked in.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Travel is 100% carry on for me, whether it is overnight or two weeks in Asia. Checking bags has caused too many problems in the past, so I have not checked a bag in 5 years. My old go-to is a cheap Fifth Avenue mid-size bag and some sort of hiking backpack (if necessary). It only really becomes a problem when trying to pack an extra pair of shoes. I have shopped around to replace the mid-size a couple times, but I just never quite find what I am looking for. If I could find a bag that is 15-20% larger, it would be ideal.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

I almost never fly but whether in my vehicle or van camper, I try to adhere to the same basic rule as the airlines - one carry on and one personal item. Traveling light has many benefits past airline travel. I would guess most old backpackers feel similarly.

I have a few different carry on sized bags, all soft and unwheeled. My personal item is usually a Mountainsmith lumbar day pack.


----------



## Kansha (Jun 13, 2010)

This is surprisingly versatile. Backpack with wheels, hidden straps and zip-off day pack that doubles as a front large pocket. Well made, collapsible, inexpensive.
UPPTÄCKA Backpack on wheels - IKEA


----------



## Astaroth (Jan 4, 2013)

How about:


----------



## Ryvhan (May 27, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Spate93 (May 26, 2014)

This scooter luggage bag will carry your stuff and get you to the airport

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have that exact B&R bag in black. It's excellent. I do about 175k miles a year and this was a replacement for my old Travelpro that finally died after more than a decade. The Travelpro was second only to Tumi when I bought it, but they have fallen far now and I wouldn't consider them. The nice part about the B&R is that it has a lifetime warranty. If it ever breaks, they'll fix it or replace it with a new model. I have a small B&R that is ancient that is struggling a bit, but just won't die. The B&R salesperson suggested taking a chainsaw to it and B&R would replace it, but my karma won't let me. I also have Rimowa as a checked bag and they are also good, but I prefer the B&R for a carryon. 

Bottom line is that I can't recommend it enough. 

Matt


----------



## Carson (Apr 26, 2012)

Astaroth said:


> This is the current version of the ones we use from the Samsonite B-Lite series. Ours do an average of just over 1 trip a month and after nearly 2 years still look in excellent condition. By straight exchange rate they should be about $200 for the 55cm version
> View attachment 1484701


$90usd at Marshall's last week, in burgundy.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

I never check luggage and use a TravelPro Series 5 that I got about 15 years agog or trips of 2+ nights. Still going strong. Most of my travel now is just one night, so I use a soft, not wheeled Cutter and Buck carry on. Light weight, and I can jam it in the overhead if I need to.

http://www.amazon.com/Cutter-Buck-Weekender-Chestnut-9800-80CT/dp/B0016G21KY


----------



## christianj (Jul 14, 2010)

I have been using a Travel Pro two roller board case for years. I however got sick of dragging the two roller one behind me so I was in the market for a four roller replacement. Decided to spend the $ and got myself a Rimowa Limbo board case in Black and have to say it has checked all the boxes for short business trips. Packing the thing has taken some getting used to since you have to split your stuff between the two sides when before I packed everything in the Travel Pro and just zipped it closed.


----------



## Brankrupt (Nov 29, 2013)

I've had my far few carry-on bags from Hermes and LV to cheap pieces found in department stores. I always go back to Samsonite, good quality at a reasonable price.


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

Very pleased with Tumi products myself.


----------



## Tantler (Jan 28, 2012)

Tumi tri-fold garment bag or TravelPro Crew 10 21" spinner. I have been a Tumi owner for many years and recently purchased a TravelPro Crew carry on bag and very impressed with the workmanship and warranty. I have found the best TravelPro pricing at luggagefactory.com and for Tumi its been at Nordstrom. They seem to have unadvertised Tumi sales fairly often so check frequently. Just my .02 but I hope it helps some.


----------



## Tantler (Jan 28, 2012)

Just came across the Delsey 21" carry on for a crazy deal of $159 at luggage pros . com


----------



## kirth (Dec 13, 2014)

For wheeled carry on I use Rimowa; I believe it's the same model you see Gordon Ramsay use on "Motel Hell." Hard-shell aluminum is not for everyone, however.
For non-wheeled, I have a couple of LV pieces that work very well. They're very durable, as well as attractive.
Tumi is not really what they used to be. I have a leather weekender/laptop bag that survived 9/11, but it is very heavy. The quality IMO has gone down since then.
The most logical choice is B&R. I use them for my checked luggage. My bags have travelled all over the world and still look and function great, and the no-questions-asked lifetime warranty seals the deal.


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

I used to get my carry on's at Ross/Marshall's and I could get a Samsonite in the $100 range but I finally got sick of throwing them away every three years or so when one of the zippers or wheels would break or the softside fabric would rip.

The wife and I decided to go get a TUMI. This is their softside, continental 4 wheel carry on in Grey. The MSRP on this is $675, we got it during the after Christmas sale at a local Outlet for $400, same 5 year warranty as the normal TUMI stores. I've read some complaints about the warranty service, but you're going to find that for any warranty. This is brand new so it hasn't even had its trial run, but I'm excited to try something higher end.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

I carry on a Samsonite 20 inch hardshell suitcase. It fits in a overhead bins, carries everything I need for a three day trip and slides easily in and out of the overheads!


----------



## bwoah (Sep 14, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> Travel is 100% carry on for me, whether it is overnight or two weeks in Asia. Checking bags has caused too many problems in the past, so I have not checked a bag in 5 years.


Re: carry-on only, I agree 100%. I've done 3+ weeks in Asia carry-on only, suit and shoes included. Nothing worse than waiting through immigration AND waiting for luggage. When a 777 touches down and dumps out its hundreds of passengers, being first through immigration can make an hour-plus difference. The vacationing families can wait; I want to breeze through if I can.

I can't give enough positive feedback about the Muji luggage line. I've taken the carry-on size hard suitcase back and forth between US and Asia on numerous trips and it's still in great shape. I've lugged the thing around so many cities, I'd expect its wheels to have failed by now, but it's still good to go. I grabbed a few Muji packing cubes, and travel life got even better. I hate packing. For the cost, I'd say the Muji line compares favorably to the other notable mentions in this thread:

https://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?Sec=18&Sub=19&PID=6637&qclr=106

Oh.. and one consideration is to hold off on noticeably pricey/attention-grabbing luggage when traveling abroad, especially if solo. No reason to attract the unneeded attention, or to encourage crimes of opportunity. Incognito travel is key.


----------



## Townshend (Sep 6, 2011)

I posted in another thread, however, I use a LV Keepall 55 for my carry on. Works great. For checked luggage I have a Tumi I purchased from Costco.


----------



## b00st4ddicted (Nov 1, 2013)

B&B is awesome! Have mine for about 3 years now, and it's still holding up. I travel on a weekly basis. Best thing about it is that, they are lifetime warranty so no worries what so ever.


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

I spend 2-3 weeks a month on the road. My 15 yr old Tumi shows some wear, but every feature works perfect.


----------



## marcmc (Mar 26, 2013)

For carry-on (and occasional gate check) I have a 7 year old Tumi Continental that has been with me for over a million miles. I've gone through 3 extendable handles, one set of wheels, and countless zipper pulls. All were replaced in various stores and they never asked me about the warranty status. The frame and nylon outside has been indestructible. 

For check luggage, I have a Briggs Baseline 25 inch I think. Great bag, light and unbeatable warranty.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

I second Rimowa, while costly, it lasts a lifetime. Great for the luggage handlers who toss things around.



Chuan Wang said:


> check out rimowa, the salsa line works great. the case is light and durable, looks nice too.


----------



## Gman06880 (Sep 17, 2013)

Tumi...it's not cheap but will last forever...I travel every week and went through many bags / brands...the one that has lasted and been with me the longest and is the most functional.


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Everything is changing, but a bag that will fit on any plane... Gate 8 trifold


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kae0z (Mar 24, 2011)

I swear by Rimowa for carry on. Nothing is that comfortable to move. And they look the best.

Salsa Air is super lightweight and Topaz sturdier if weight doesn't matter


----------



## bryan00 (Nov 21, 2015)

Seems like you have made a really nice choice already.....that will do just fine for you.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Carry on? Saddleback Leather Backpack for me, perfect overhead or under seat . . .


----------



## Spyvito (Jul 15, 2014)

I have the medium water bag from Saddleback that has straps to convert it to a backpack. Unbelievable quality and style, designed for under seat size. Their motto is something like "they'll fight over it when you're dead". But you will be carrying it, no wheels.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kndy (Dec 18, 2010)

I use a 40L-50L back pack for my carryon. For me, I put much more into carrying my camera, telephoto lens and other lenses as my carryon...so backpack it is. My main backpacks are a LowePro 500 AW for holding my camera/lens and my other backpack is the Outdoor Master 500L.

But if it's for a weekend and no time for photography, a weekender is good enough. All mine are pretty much COACH. I also have a leather bag is a Wilson Leather bag that I really like.


----------



## Bdex75 (Aug 9, 2016)

Tumi T3 for me. Use it weekly for the last 2 years and it is still about perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Another life Tumi customer here.

I had a meltdown on a United flight where they ran out of overhead space, the attendants were too lazy to consolidate to make room, and I had to check my old roller carry-on. After that I learned how to really travel light and I can fit 3 days worth into this, Alpha Bravo Essentials.










Large enough for everything, small enough that it can be considered a personal item and I can stuff it under the seat if the overheads are full again.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I know it isn't cool looking; but my Ortlieb duffle is extremely durable. It, along with an Ortlieb briefcase, are what I carry when I fly.
















_Not to scale (that means the relative sizes are not accurate. The briefcase is notably smaller than the duffel)._


----------



## yannerd (Feb 27, 2009)

I travel a lot for work and I always find my carry on is a tough thing to buy because of the different maximum dimensions that each airline has. I have a Briggs and Riley for Air Canada but it's too wide for UA so I've got a Tumi bag for that. All in all, I would say that my B+R has been the best for me. My Tumi bag has already been replaced once due to airline damage and it's only got a 1 year all inclusive warranty and a 5 year manufacturers defect warranty so I don't think I'll be getting it replaced again under warranty since my 1 year is up.


----------



## Nayan Saheb (Nov 1, 2014)

My trusty Barbour briefcase allows me to carry my laptop and other reading material. Stylish and sophisticated...you cannot go wrong!


----------



## oynag (Sep 4, 2014)

Garment bags with good outside pockets are underrated. Nothing beats packing light. Someday I will pack for a three-day trip entirely on my person. Two pairs of socks and underwear, jeans, jacket, t-shirt, button-up, sweater. Mix and match for the trip. I think it's possible.


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

I love the Hook & Albert garment weekender bag. 




It holds my dress shoes, clothes, is easy to carry on the plane, and even unzips to hold suits that can lay straight and won't wrinkle. Doesn't have the wheels you mentioned though .


----------



## JMann2380 (Dec 20, 2012)

Briggs & Riley international carry-on. 4 wheel version.


----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)

That's a great bag, thanks for the tip, have to buy one


freshprince357 said:


> I love the Hook & Albert garment weekender bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

Vocier C38 or F38 if you can swing it.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I actually use a North Face Vault backpack for my carry on. I only carry on my ipad, charger, watches, headphones and usually some breath mints. It does the trick and from a company I love. For my checked bag I use the Dakine EQ duffel


----------



## delraywatch (Aug 26, 2017)

Second Tumi. Their products last me forever!
Anything above their "t tech" lines also have this program where you can register your bag, and if someone finds your lost bag, Tumi connects it to you. Very neat.


----------



## BreguetBrat (Nov 12, 2017)

Rimowa


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

BreguetBrat said:


> View attachment 12730959
> Rimowa


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

Briggs & Riley guaranteed for life...also go for 18 inch so you can take on international flights.


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

I’m pretty happy with my Away international cary on. The quick release integrated battery is so convenient...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

BreguetBrat said:


> View attachment 12730959
> Rimowa


Those look like they should be handcuffed to you as three guys in black suits and sunglasses and earpieces keep vigilant watch lol


----------



## DANinCLE (Oct 13, 2013)

I have a set of luggage from TravelPro and the value for dollar is very high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

Former road warrior. Briggs and Riley. Nice, durable, INSANE lifetime warranty. Meaning if the airline damages it, they'll fix it. If it breaks in any way they'll fix it. No questions, no proof of purchase.


----------



## safwan44 (Mar 15, 2018)

I travel every week and my Samsonite spinner silhouette does the job.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ganagati (Jul 12, 2010)

Another Briggs and Riley fan....I just upgraded to a piece fairly similar to the one linked in the original post. After a handful of trips, I'm sold.


----------



## grovester (Apr 11, 2018)

I travel 25-50% of the time for work. I have 30,000 miles in the air already this year. Briggs and Riley for me. Its definitely expensive but for me I hope to have this luggage for life.


----------



## timboogeyman (Oct 24, 2014)

I've been using Tumi hardside cases for the past several years and couldn't be happier. Easy to roll, durable and looks good (even with Patina).


----------



## dwaym0 (Jan 18, 2018)

Another vote for Away luggage. Awesome kickstarter brand that hols up really well and the carry on size has a built in phone charger


----------



## huntflyer (Feb 24, 2017)

Tumi Latitude hardside. Had it about a year and fly 3-4 a month. Best I’ve ever had.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rr82 (Jan 2, 2020)

stndrdtime said:


> I need a new piece of wheeled carry on luggage and wanted to see what you guys are using. I will use it for domestic business travel almost exclusively. Budget up to $500. Generally, I will need to pack for three days, i.e. two sport coats, 2-3 pairs of shoes, etc. I kind of like this briggs and riley model because of its handles outside the frame, great warranty and sleek appearance. Any thoughts/recommendations?
> 
> Domestic Carry-On Expandable Upright, U122CX, Baseline Collection | Briggs & Riley Official Site


Stuart & Lau weekender or their gym bag.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Although old thread, but since it is up..My choice- Tom Bihn synik 30


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I've been using an Osprey Porter Travel Pack as a carryon for years and the thing still looks brand new but made an impulse purchase at the heigh of pandemic travel restrictions - not smart but hey, it was on sale. The Topo Designs roller bag is pretty damned fantastic and is built to the same standard as the Osprey with better organization options plus wheels.









Global Travel Bag Roller


Featured on: Awards: Everything you loved about our Travel Bag, plus wheels. Built to make one bag travel as easy as possible, our Global Travel Bag Roller (made with recycled materials) packs plenty of internal organization into its carry-on friendly size, and 3-way carry options ensure a...




topodesigns.com


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

I am also partial to the Micro. Great for those long walks.


----------

